# Help me decide which pipe to buy!



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

Being of relatively modest means, I am only able to buy one pipe to add to my collection at the moment. I need your help deciding.

Budget is capped at ~70 dollars. I have narrowed it down to the following choices. You are welcome to suggest other brands (Boswell, Stanwell, etc.) but I am specifically wanting a pipe by these makers and like these pipes. Help me pick between them. Click the picture for the link to the for sale page at various pipe dealers.

My main collection right now consists of a Bjarne Bent Brandy, a couple of straight Dr. Grabows and Kaywoodies, and a Savinelli Hercules 611EX (I think its a dublin shape iirc) coming from fleabay.

Thanks for looking.

- Tyler

Johs Bent Apple - $68 from smokingpipes.com
http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/johs/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=47653

Savinelli Hercules 316EX - $70 from cupojoes.com


Brebbia Rocciata Black Sandblast -$68 from pipesandcigars.com


Jirsa Rustic Dublin - $68 from pipesandcigars.com


I plan to order some baccy as well, so I would like to order from either pipesandcigars.com, cupojoes, or smokingpipes.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Picking a pipe is a fairly personal thing to me. I am not a fan of the styles you put in the poll and would recommend something else. I have a Brindisi Churchwarden that I enjoy more than my others but am always looking for my next pipe. My top three are a Bruyere Garanti Smooth-Bent one I picked up last century, a Dr. Grabow Grand Duke Straight and my Brindisi. Of course I am lower on the totem pole of pipe experience to others here. Good luck with what you decide.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the Johs, a warm apple usually feels really good in my hand.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

They're all great pipes but I gotta tell ya, the Johs brand is becoming a new favorite of mine. I've purchased two over the last couple of months. One was a Giant smooth and one was a partially rusticated one like the one you're looking at. Both smoke wonderfully well and even though the Giant is a heavy pipe, it's masterfully balanced and feels fine in the jaw. 

But I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I've never owned or smoked a Jirsa or Brebbia but I've heard a lot of nice things about them.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> They're all great pipes but I gotta tell ya, the Johs brand is becoming a new favorite of mine. I've purchased two over the last couple of months. One was a Giant smooth and one was a partially rusticated one like the one you're looking at. Both smoke wonderfully well and even though the Giant is a heavy pipe, it's masterfully balanced and feels fine in the jaw.
> 
> But I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I've never owned or smoked a Jirsa or Brebbia but I've heard a lot of nice things about them.


The Johs is actually what I am leaning towards. I like most of the Johs pipes at smokingpipes.com.

Do you own any Bjarnes? I know he made a lot of the Bjarnes, and I am a big fan of those pipes.

I would love one of the Giants, but those are beyond my budget.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> The Johs is actually what I am leaning towards. I like most of the Johs pipes at smokingpipes.com.
> 
> Do you own any Bjarnes? I know he made a lot of the Bjarnes, and I am a big fan of those pipes.
> 
> I would love one of the Giants, but those are beyond my budget.


No Bjarnes in my collection yet but I'm definitely looking into them. They're good pipes to like!


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm too new to this to know much about anything, but I like the Johs too. I just like the shape and look of it. It's what I'd buy for myself.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

apple is my favorite shape, just feels right in my hand, and that Johs is a looker!


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

My vote for the Johs too for the smooth the apple fit.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

The Johs I was leaning towards and you guys pushed me over the edge. Thanks for the help. My new Johs is on it's way from smokingpipes.com!

-Tyler


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations. If it smokes as good as it looks you'll have one fine pipe.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I am thinking about a Savinelli 320 or a Brebbia 602.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

phatmax said:


> I am thinking about a Savinelli 320 or a Brebbia 602.


MUST FIGHT.....TAD.....I love that shape. 

I was actually thinking also about the Sav Herc 320EX.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> The Johs I was leaning towards and you guys pushed me over the edge. Thanks for the help. My new Johs is on it's way from smokingpipes.com!
> 
> -Tyler


Good choice! I have many Bjarnes, one Viking, one Johs, and one Jirsa.

The Jirsa is a Czech made pipe, overpriced IMHO, not bad but not great.

Bjarnes are (were) excellent, note that many later pipes were actually made by Johs. Avoid the "Viking" series of Bjarnes, they are seconds.

The one Johs I have is very good. Some drilling alignment issues but I fixed it easily and she smokes real well. Damn good prices too.


----------



## Gurkha25 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think the Joh's is the best looking pipe up there!, Good choice


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Good choice! I have many Bjarnes, one Viking, one Johs, and one Jirsa.
> 
> The Jirsa is a Czech made pipe, overpriced IMHO, not bad but not great.
> 
> ...


Rj,

I have read about alignment issues with pipes and fixing them, but I haven't seen a post on how to tell if it needs fixing and how to fix it. Can you point me in the right direction?

Thanks!

-Tyler


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I dig that hercules.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I rarely smoke pipes now and am more of a cigar smoker but I still have my pipes. 

In my opinion,a Dunhill is hard to beat.There are pipes that smoke about as well,that are built about as well but a Dunhill makes you feel good just to hold it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Rj,
> 
> I have read about alignment issues with pipes and fixing them, but I haven't seen a post on how to tell if it needs fixing and how to fix it. Can you point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


One thing I can tell you Tyler is if your tenon hole is the same length as your tenon and the airway in the tenon is dead center but the airway in the tenon hole is far off to one side or even at the very edge you have airway issues. Unfortunately drill bits lack flexibility :doh: and since I couldn't change the angle of the airway I drilled the tenon hole deeper and countersunk the opening in the tenon.

Not trying to speak up for RJ but that's a recurrent problem I've had with bents but never with straights. If I have to use a pipe cleaner more than once during a smoke then something needs fixed.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

For smokability, I'm a Sav nut.... but that Johs Apple got my vote. I love the eye-appeal of it.


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

phatmax said:


> I am thinking about a Savinelli 320 or a Brebbia 602.


I like both of these a lot.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

longburn said:


> I rarely smoke pipes now and am more of a cigar smoker but I still have my pipes.
> 
> In my opinion,a Dunhill is hard to beat.There are pipes that smoke about as well,that are built about as well but a Dunhill makes you feel good just to hold it.


Just joking, but I will buy a 80 dollar pipe and hold that in one hand and 300 dollars in twenties that I would have spent on the Dunhill in the other.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

phatmax said:


> Just joking, but I will buy a 80 dollar pipe and hold that in one hand and 300 dollars in twenties that I would have spent on the Dunhill in the other.


Dunhills are the only brand of pipes that sport "zero" imperfections as far as I've ever seen. I've seen plenty of flawless pipes but never in an entire brand except for Dunhill. The absence of flaws and the collector interest are what drive the prices of Dunhills. Don't get me wrong - those are very worthy reasons but I've not found Dunhills to smoke any better than numerous other makes. It's just that with a Dunhill you don't ever have to worry about improper drilling, sandpits, etc. You're guaranteed a perfect pipe. With other makes you're never sure until you inspect. Hell, I just saw a perfectly straight grained Italian pipe with a price tag that would make Dunhill weep that also sported an off-center drill hole. Find that in a Dunhill branded pipe and you'll also find an embarrassed manufacturer that can't wait to refund your money... and a company inspector in the cheese line!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Dunhills are the only brand of pipes that sport "zero" imperfections as far as I've ever seen. I've seen plenty of flawless pipes but never in an entire brand except for Dunhill. The absence of flaws and the collector interest are what drive the prices of Dunhills. Don't get me wrong - those are very worthy reasons but I've not found Dunhills to smoke any better than numerous other makes. It's just that with a Dunhill you don't ever have to worry about improper drilling, sandpits, etc. You're guaranteed a perfect pipe. With other makes you're never sure until you inspect. Hell, I just saw a perfectly straight grained Italian pipe with a price tag that would make Dunhill weep that also sported an off-center drill hole. Find that in a Dunhill branded pipe and you'll also find an embarrassed manufacturer that can't wait to refund your money... and a company inspector in the cheese line!


To some that may be worth the money. To me, no.

If I am going to spend that much on a pipe, it would be a Rad Davis or maybe one of the nicer Danish makers.

If I had cash to burn, I wouldn't say no to a Dunhill.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Whoo! Went to a local store and got the Brebbia. Of course the dang stem is oxidized, they had it oiled and I did not notice. I have polished off most of the oxidation, (only on the top part) what is the best way to get the glassy shine back?


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

phatmax said:


> Whoo! Went to a local store and got the Brebbia. Of course the dang stem is oxidized, they had it oiled and I did not notice. I have polished off most of the oxidation, (only on the top part) what is the best way to get the glassy shine back?


I use brebbia pipe and stem polish. I think I picked it up for three or four bucks on pipesandcigars.com

check out Dubinthedam's youtube video on pipe cleaning (video 3).


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Rj,
> 
> I have read about alignment issues with pipes and fixing them, but I haven't seen a post on how to tell if it needs fixing and how to fix it. Can you point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


If the hole at the bottom of the chamber is NOT lined up at all with the stem tenon airway - there is no hope. Only if it is a little misaligned, or too small (more likely to be that) - then it may be fixable.

Take a cordless drill. REMOVE THE BATTERY - no accidents! Chuck on a bit that is just the right size to get into the existing airhole. Turn the chuck by hand until the hole opens up - GENTLY! You will find some sawdust dribble out. Reassemble pipe and check airflow. If you find it still too tight a draw (or whistle), use a slightly larger drill bit, repeat.

On the stem, flare the opening SMOOTHLY, SLIGHTLY, using a larger rounded drill bit (countersinking?). I would not recommend drilling out the bit, its too fragile. But a good flare on the tip helps tremendously, especially to lineup the makers boo-boo. Also the mouthpiece end, use a flat (nail) file and gently shape a V inside where the smoke would exit into your mouth.

Do it a little at a time, reassemble and test draw. When it seems OK - clean the holes out with an alcohol soaked fluffy. Smoke a test bowl. Repeat if not satisfied.

Don't do this on any pipe you really care about :shocked:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> If the hole at the bottom of the chamber is NOT lined up at all with the stem tenon airway - there is no hope. Only if it is a little misaligned, or too small (more likely to be that) - then it may be fixable.
> 
> Take a cordless drill. REMOVE THE BATTERY - no accidents! Chuck on a bit that is just the right size to get into the existing airhole. Turn the chuck by hand until the hole opens up - GENTLY! You will find some sawdust dribble out. Reassemble pipe and check airflow. If you find it still too tight a draw (or whistle), use a slightly larger drill bit, repeat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Might be a good way to improve my Grabows and Kaywoodies. I like them as nice cheap pipes, and they are decent smokers.


----------



## JAJ (Apr 2, 2009)

Dedalus said:


> I use brebbia pipe and stem polish. I think I picked it up for three or four bucks on pipesandcigars.com
> 
> check out Dubinthedam's youtube video on pipe cleaning (video 3).


 Thanks for the pipe cleaning info! I recently bought a Savinelli Oscar with a lucite stem. I've tried to embed the pic but am not successful so far. :mmph:
So here's a link to the pic: Picasa Web Albums - John - John's Pics
I prefer cigars but the cold weather has kept me indoors and I'm not about to stand outside and shiver while I enjoy(?) a cigar. Besides, pipe smoking has some advantages, as I've never had my wife complain about the pipe aroma. I try to smoke it in the basement as I don't want ceilings going yellow.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Now I am tossed up. I got the nera 602, but I am thinking about a Baronet 320ex for 62 bucks, one of the Sav 320s in a smooth for 70-100, or the Brebbia crystal 602 for 100.

I can't decide to go cheap and get a bunch more baccy, or get the more expensive pipe and forgo more baccy.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

phatmax said:


> Now I am tossed up. I got the nera 602, but I am thinking about a Baronet 320ex for 62 bucks, one of the Sav 320s in a smooth for 70-100, or the Brebbia crystal 602 for 100.
> 
> I can't decide to go cheap and get a bunch more baccy, or get the more expensive pipe and forgo more baccy.


Forgo the extra tobacco or shop at Ebay


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

phatmax said:


> Now I am tossed up. I got the nera 602, but I am thinking about a Baronet 320ex for 62 bucks, one of the Sav 320s in a smooth for 70-100, or the Brebbia crystal 602 for 100.
> 
> I can't decide to go cheap and get a bunch more baccy, or get the more expensive pipe and forgo more baccy.


Because I've never smoked a Brebbia, I can say "Go for the Baronet" with nary a backward glance. I have two, the bent panel and the straight bulldog (sorry, I can't recall shape numbers) and they smoke great. The bent panel in particular, for as big as it is, hangs comfortably in my jaw like it was born there. You can't go wrong with 'em.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Here are my choices... keeping in mind, 100 bucks is my budget.

I am also kind of cheating using this as my page to look at all the pipes at one time. Sorry about the amount of pics.

Sav Venezia 320ks $48










Sav Pisa 320 at big smokes for $60










Sav Tundra 320 smooth: $80 at bigsmokes.com










Sav Tundra 320 BLAST for $76 at Big Smokes:










Sav Hercules blast: 69










Sav Duca Carlo $38 bent tapered ball:










Baronet 320ex $62










Brebbia Crystal 602 at payless for 99.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

And a couple more from Frenchys:

Professor Blast $95:



Porto Cervo Smooth $85



Porto Cervo rusticated $75



Herc Matt for 87:




Champagne for 90


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Standing Rustic 320 49.50


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having any of those pipes, but If I had to pick one I would definatly go with the Savinelli Hercules 316EX


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

I think its great how my thread has been totally jacked, because I love all of those pipes!

But shame on you, you are just encouraging my TAD.  I am already plotting to see how I can get a Sav Herc 320 EX, as I love my Sav Herc 611EX.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Many look alike but I favor the Porto Cervo Smooth for quality and Athsetics.

My impulse buy today. Jobey Stromboli Pipe #110 along with a tin of Mac Baren Vgn #1. I really like both!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

What type of tobacco are you primarily going to smoke in it? then I will answer

Edit never mind I see you already got the Jons

by the way I like the Rustic Dubin of those pipes listed


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Being of relatively modest means, I am only able to buy one pipe to add to my collection at the moment. I need your help deciding.
> 
> ...


I love the Hercules- I have three love them all GREAT smokers


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

AcworthAl said:


> I love the Hercules- I have three love them all GREAT smokers


I have a 611EX (Bent Dublin) Herc from fleabay, it smokes great. I am prob going to get another Hercules, and I am trying to decide between these three:

320EX









316EX









803EX


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I actually missed an Estate Champagne 320EX on eBay dang it! 

(sorry about the total thread jack)


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

phatmax said:


> (sorry about the total thread jack)


Don't sweat it, I think it is great fun to have a thread with TONS of pipe shapes and pictures, just to get the ideas flowing for TAD.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I have a 611EX (Bent Dublin) Herc from fleabay, it smokes great. I am prob going to get another Hercules, and I am trying to decide between these three:
> 
> 320EX
> 
> ...


I have a Savinelli Hercules Matte #320 EX (convertible) I love it


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Tyler, how is that Johs you bought? Does it look as good in real life as it does in the picture? Does it smoke as good as it looks?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

brianwalden said:


> Hey Tyler, how is that Johs you bought? Does it look as good in real life as it does in the picture? Does it smoke as good as it looks?


Brian,

The Johs is a very beautiful looker. The draft hole is centered, the bottom is a little below the draft hole, so I will probably use some pipe mud on it.

The draw is even and it smokes decently. It is a little smaller than I pictured it, but not bad.

Smokes good so far, I am curious to see how it does once a cake is built. For right now, I am smoking Vas in it, to see how it handles that.

-Tyler


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

803EX









I bit the bullet and ordered this Canadian from cupojoes.com along with two tins of escudo. Gah, I have to stop buying for awhile. 

-Tyler


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Brian,
> 
> The Johs is a very beautiful looker. The draft hole is centered, the bottom is a little below the draft hole, so I will probably use some pipe mud on it.
> 
> ...


Update on the Johs:

This baby LOVES Va/Pers! McConnel Scottish Cake and ACP Escudo both smoke beautifully in it. I will prob dedicate it just to VaPers.

Working on the cake right now. The bowl came precarbonized. It seems to work well at helping the cake along.

Update on the 803EX Sav Herc: That baby is MONSTROUS! It smokes well so far, I am prob going to dedicate it to Englishes as I like smoking English baccy in Canadians.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Update on the Johs:
> 
> Working on the cake right now. The bowl came precarbonized. It seems to work well at helping the cake along.


That's the Danish Way. Pre-carb'ing is very Danish.


----------

